# A Trip to Inkbunny ... lol



## Grandpriest (Jul 8, 2012)

Tags.  They are wonderful, especially when they reveal very interesting information.

I went to Inkbunny again, made a new account, and did all that jazz to see all the art FA doesn't offer.

I found this:
Cub: 17,516
Adult: 1,048

I lul'd.  XP  Personally, I do not have anything against cub anymore.  It's an extremely redundant issue.  However, I found this tad bit of information humorous, as well as the fact that you can't even find the "Adult" tag in some searches at all.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 8, 2012)

Inkbunny is full of pedophiles shocker.

Who could have guessed.


----------



## BRN (Jul 8, 2012)

Another interesting fact, this. A side-effect of the cub flood has made those few adult artists incredibly popular, simply by virtue of the lack of competitors.

 A feral artist, for example, is a friend of mine - he holds a modest and notable popularity on FA, but by virtue of having next to no competition on Inkbunny, is one of their leading artists. 

There's also a subscription service of some notable artists, working together in a union, who have used that very same lack of competition to spread their names far and wide. Tumblr subscriptions tripled to one of their artists, IIRC.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 8, 2012)

Grandpriest said:


> I found this tad bit of information humorous, as well as the fact that you can't even find the "Adult" tag in some searches at all.


I never post cubs in adult situations... so all of my adult art there is of adults... It never occurred to me to put 'adult' as a tag. Many others are probably like me in that regard.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 8, 2012)

Every time I go there, the first 24 images you see on the front page...Like half of them are cub or even higher, pretty much every time I go there - So it's no shocker there, really.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jul 8, 2012)

You can filter tags there, yes?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 8, 2012)

Inkbunny is such a shithole filled with shit people.
A friend of mine pointed me in that direction awhile ago, then I slapped him upside the head the next time I saw him XD


----------



## burakki (Jul 8, 2012)

So i've heard mixed things about inkbunny... So is it just like FA only lots more porn or something?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah all the nasty stuff thats banned here is a ok over there.
It's disgusting.


----------



## BRN (Jul 8, 2012)

burakki said:


> So i've heard mixed things about inkbunny... So is it just like FA only lots more porn or something?


 
 It's a simple and lightweight, well-coded site with lots of interesting features. It's worth having an account there. However, the community on it is almost entirely cub artists and cub appreciators - it's rare to find any other content on the front page. 

There is, however, a tag filtering system, which can completely block anything you're not interested in.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 8, 2012)

Pedo hugbox? No thanks. I'd like to stay out of jail. (I bet these are the same people who like their anime with extra servings of loli, you know, the modern creepy otaku who for some reason anime companies are now targeting).

Speaking of pedos...I think furry cons need to work on making sure serious sex offenders aren't suiting up to hug the kiddies. No more of this "not our problem, it didn't happen here" bullshit.

Question, was inkbunny ever related to the softpaw magazine? Like sharing administration/frequent advertisements or something?


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jul 8, 2012)

I curious why you are bad mouthing it, I believe that it is your own fault for not being able to control the extremists within your movement and placing them in isolation with other extremists will only serve to cause them to be even more extreme and give the media more ammo in order to attack our personal hobby.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> I curious why you are bad mouthing it, I believe that it is your own fault for not being able to control the extremists within your movement and placing them in isolation with other extremists will only serve to cause them to be even more extreme and give the media more ammo in order to attack our personal hobby.


Actually the idea is to push them over a cliff.  By quarantining them within that small area it makes the extremes far more susceptible to expulsion completely.  At this point all it would take is for Inkbunny to somehow go down and then they would have nowhere else to turn.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 9, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Inkbunny is full of pedophiles shocker.
> 
> Who could have guessed.



It has been their chief place of exile since the Great Cub War II


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually the idea is to push them over a cliff.  By quarantining them within that small area it makes the extremes far more susceptible to expulsion completely.  At this point all it would take is for Inkbunny to somehow go down and then they would have nowhere else to turn.


How about a prison cell? :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 9, 2012)

Bullet in the back of the head sounds good.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> How about a prison cell? :V


You've got the right idea.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 9, 2012)

Grandpriest said:


> Tags.  They are wonderful, especially when they reveal very interesting information.
> 
> I went to Inkbunny again, made a new account, and did all that jazz to see all the art FA doesn't offer.
> 
> ...


Doesn't surprise me at all... that number is a miniscule number in comparison to all the artwork on FA, so when FA banned cubs sure enough all the artists that made it went there, so it's no surprise that it's the majority of art there.

If every artist on Fa was to make an inkbunny account and upload, you'd see those numbers reverse drastically overnight. It's because there are not many artists uploading to that site that 'cub' is the majority. I remember when it popped up I have 20+ journals from artists basically going "oh look, another furry art site..."

Really though as FA continues to change the rules and push more artists away, more will flock there. If I didn't already have a deviantart I might upload to that site as well.


----------



## Bark (Jul 9, 2012)

I went, made an account and sweet jesus so much cub porn. I feel dirty.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 9, 2012)

I made an account too.

Not much worse than FA to be honest, and at least there's a tag blacklist.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 9, 2012)

Reminds me, I should be more active there with my gallery there. And I should now try to get commissions from there since I just seen mentioned that there's lack of competition >:3


----------



## Dokid (Jul 9, 2012)

I went on there and the first thing I saw was that Lupine assassin guy. I laughed and left the site. Even with a lack of competition I wouldn't be apart of that site with all the cub.


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2012)

It's a shame its community and subject matter focus is so horrid; the site itself is well-made and competent

\no love for the large, distracting default background image, though


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2012)

An ex friend of mine was trying to talk me into going to Inkbunny because his favorite commissioner was ran off the site due to the CP ban pandemonium. I told him no and he called me intolerant.

Going to IB is like a trip to Cambodia. It has some nice things and sights, but at the same time it has shady inhabitants and most of them have a unhealthy interest in children.



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Question, was inkbunny ever related to the softpaw magazine? Like sharing administration/frequent advertisements or something?



Compared to FA, IB has their own way of keeping their servers afloat with what they make from their printing press. I think someone told me that their servers were located in the UK...I am not sure...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2012)

I have never been to InkBunny. Never heard of it till now, actually. Is it as bad as SoFurry (a place I have also never been too, but saw ridiculous scorn for it when I came here so I avoided it)?

I pay mortgage for a rock so I'm pretty good at missing things. -w-


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I have never been to InkBunny. Never heard of it till now, actually. Is it as bad as SoFurry (a place I have also never been too, but saw ridiculous scorn for it when I came here so I avoided it)?
> 
> I pay mortgage for a rock so I'm pretty good at missing things. -w-



Like FA, it can be mixed based on experience and the userbase. I've known people getting banned for "Causing drama" when stating an opinion, or them removing artwork that wasn't seen as furry or "Drama causing" to the site.


----------



## FM3THOU (Jul 9, 2012)

It bothers me because the issue of pedophilia is obviously very black and white on its face yet one thing I wonder:

Are people who engage in age-play the same things a pedophile?


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 9, 2012)

FM3THOU said:


> It bothers me because the issue of pedophilia is obviously very black and white on its face yet one thing I wonder:
> 
> Are people who engage in age-play the same things a pedophile?



Not really. One is role-play while the other is being sexually attracted to children. I do find age-play wierd reguardless. I can't take those babyfurs seriously who roleplay everywhere; on their journal, comments, pictures and such. There's a time and place for everything. I'm guessing they like to reflect back on early childhood memories. There probably are people who fit into both of those categories, though.


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2012)

FM3THOU said:


> Are people who engage in age-play the same things a pedophile?



One of these things involves having sex with children, the other does not. Seems like a pretty clear line to me :v


----------



## Dokid (Jul 9, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> Not really. One is role-play while the other is being sexually attracted to children. I do find age-play wierd reguardless. I can't take those babyfurs seriously who roleplay everywhere; on their journal, comments, pictures and such. There's a time and place for everything. I'm guessing they like to reflect back on early childhood memories. There probably are people who fit into both of those categories, though.



True. But it's always odd when you visit an FA userpage and it's filled with "thank yoo vewy much" or some sort of silly baby talk nonsense from a baby fur.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 9, 2012)

Aden said:


> One of these things involves having sex with children, the other does not. Seems like a pretty clear line to me :v


I know it's been done to death but I can't help pointing out the difference between "Paedophile" and "Child Molester".


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh, man... the people who go to Inkbunny.

Here's a profile example from Inkbunny.



> YES FOR PEOPLE WHO DO NOT KNOW THIS.
> I AM A MARIJUANA ACTIVIST. IF YOU DO NOT READ THIS, AND DISLIKE MARIJUANA, THAT IS UR OWN FAULT.
> 
> No ONE... And I Mean NO ONE, is any less then another.
> ...



And this is his most famous story. A story so bad that it not only made it to a popular fan-fiction mocking website, but the writer considers it among the most vile on that list.

Inkbunny is messed up bro...


----------



## badlands (Jul 9, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> And this is his most famous story. A story so bad that it not only made it to a popular fan-fiction mocking website, but the writer considers it among the most vile on that list.
> 
> Inkbunny is messed up bro...




AAARRRGGGHHHH MY EYES!!!

why did i have to click that?


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> I know it's been done to death but I can't help pointing out the difference between "Paedophile" and "Child Molester".



That's true, and my fault for jumping to extremes. It's a very pervasive perception


----------



## Dokid (Jul 9, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> And this is his most famous story. A story so bad that it not only made it to a popular fan-fiction mocking website, but the writer considers it among the most vile on that list.
> 
> Inkbunny is messed up bro...



What in the world....Is..This person serious? How could someone sit there and write something like this?


----------



## Palantean Writer (Jul 9, 2012)

I signed up at InkBunny when I was new to the furry community and didn't yet realise what the place was like. I get a bit put off by the cub stuff but I am still aware of the value of it - it's a large community and actually, there are some lovely pieces of work on there if you take the time to look. It'd be great if they could sort themselves out so that stories were easier to upload, though.

One thing (and I'm not sure whether the majority of people who read this are going to go, 'yeah. Duh!' or stroke their chins and go, 'oh, hang on...'): the rabbit in the InkBunny logo kind of makes a K shape along with his paintbrush. Is it just me or is InkBunny actually meant to be read as KinkBunny?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's the thing. Inkbunny is a nice site. It has some neat features and would be a fantastic place for artists to go. However their "tolerance" has allowed all the extreme fetishes free reign over the place. Yes, you might be able to find art on there that is good and normal, but the whole place has earned it's 'Pedobunny' tag, and that in itself makes people go elsewhere. You may well get loads of attention with normal art there, unfortunately, it'll be attention from people you probably don't want attention from.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 9, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I have never been to InkBunny. Never heard of it till now, actually. Is it as bad as SoFurry (a place I have also never been too, but saw ridiculous scorn for it when I came here so I avoided it)?



Not really.  I don't think InkBunny set out to be a cub site, they just happened to be a competent upstart back when FA first enacted the cub ban, so all the pedos jumped ship and swarmed IB like locusts.  Meanwhile, SoFurry set out with the intention of catering to perverts, i.e. there's a "cum counter" on submissions that you +1 every time you fap to it, etc.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 9, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Not really.  I don't think InkBunny set out to be a cub site, they just happened to be a competent upstart back when FA first enacted the cub ban, so all the pedos jumped ship and swarmed IB like locusts.  Meanwhile, SoFurry set out with the intention of catering to perverts, i.e. there's a "cum counter" on submissions that you +1 every time you fap to it, etc.



I wasn't aware that there were that many normal artists on Inkbunny, and I had no idea people actually still used SoFurry :v The template they use is so fugly >>


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoetrope said:


> You can filter tags there, yes?



Yes you can, and that is why I filter out the word "cub" over there because I do not want to associate with that disgusting art. I may have an account there but it is a fallback account just like Sofurry in case Furaffinity crashes and burns.

Lobar, the cum counter can be disabled if the artist wants to turn it off. I actually don't care if someone jerks off to my commissioned art.


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2012)

Glaice said:


> I actually don't care if someone jerks off to my commissioned art.



There's that, then there's 'LOOK HOW MANY PEOPLE HAVE JERKED TO THIS ART, I SHARE THIS INFORMATION WITH PRIDE'


----------



## Lobar (Jul 9, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Lobar, the cum counter can be disabled if the artist wants to turn it off. I actually don't care if someone jerks off to my commissioned art.



Even so, that really shouldn't be an opt-out feature. D:


----------



## Smelge (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, seriously, the whole "cum counter" on Sofurry is rubbish. I've got an account on there, I've not played with any of the settings, and it's not there. I can't find it. There's favourites and ability to rate a picture out of 5, but no cum counter.

Facts, people.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 10, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Ok, seriously, the whole "cum counter" on Sofurry is rubbish. I've got an account on there, I've not played with any of the settings, and it's not there. I can't find it. There's favourites and ability to rate a picture out of 5, but no cum counter.
> 
> Facts, people.



Wat? It's actually there  maybe yours isn't 'on'.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 10, 2012)

Knowing that such a counter exists makes me say "ugh furries *picardfacepalm*"


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 10, 2012)

This thread has reminded me of why I essentially constantly have blinders on when trudging through some parts of the fandom. 

Sometimes, being willfully ignorant of what's there is the easier option.


----------



## BRN (Jul 10, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Wat? It's actually there  maybe yours isn't 'on'.



 Actually, while I've posted several screenshots to this very forum of that feature, it _was_ removed with "SoFurry 2.0".


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 10, 2012)

SIX said:


> Actually, while I've posted several screenshots to this very forum of that feature, it _was_ removed with "SoFurry 2.0".



So, there is still hope for this fandom?


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 10, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Not really.  I don't think InkBunny set out to be a cub site, they just happened to be a competent upstart back when FA first enacted the cub ban, so all the pedos jumped ship and swarmed IB like locusts.  Meanwhile, SoFurry set out with the intention of catering to perverts, i.e. there's a "cum counter" on submissions that you +1 every time you fap to it, etc.


You win the internets, bout summed it up perfectly. IB started right before the ban, and thus was a convenient place for everyone that jumped ship.

People are condemning it because of this fact, despite imo... it's better than FA simply because of ease of use and a fucking blacklist(something the FA admins said ISNT possible...).


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 10, 2012)

SIX said:


> Actually, while I've posted several screenshots to this very forum of that feature, it _was_ removed with "SoFurry 2.0".



Huh, I never invested enough into SoFurry 2.0 to give a fuck, but yeah. The options are still in the menu for some reason, but not on the pages - Starting to make me think that Toumal or whatever does listen.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 10, 2012)

I stand corrected regarding the counter then I guess, but the fact that it ever even existed still demonstrates the larger point that SoFurry set out to be a full-on porn site rather than a general art site, or even an "art"-in-finger-quotes site.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 10, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Not really.  I don't think InkBunny set out to be a cub site, they just happened to be a competent upstart back when FA first enacted the cub ban, so all the pedos jumped ship and swarmed IB like locusts.  Meanwhile, SoFurry set out with the intention of catering to perverts, i.e. there's a "cum counter" on submissions that you +1 every time you fap to it, etc.



I vomited.

Would vomit again.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 10, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> So, there is still hope for this fandom?


No, there's no hope still. Too much sex and not enough nerdiness.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Jul 10, 2012)

Honestly, the only reason I haven't made an Inkbunny is because I don't want another freaking art account somewhere. I keep my DA for friends/family and I keep my FA for porn--however, I do draw content that isn't appropriate for FA and it's frustrating that it can't be posted here. I honestly believe that art is art and if it's drawn, who freaking cares?

It's not surprising that some artists prefer to use Inkbunny for that reason. :/


----------



## badlands (Jul 10, 2012)

seeing as the subject of sofurry has come up i thought I'd put this up http://www.absoluteradio.co.uk/podcasts/The-Annabel-Portcast/2012-07-05/  (semi safe for work; I'd put your earphones in)

oh for fecks sake its bad, though it has to be said it's still funny


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 10, 2012)

Rainbowshaven said:


> Honestly, the only reason I haven't made an Inkbunny is because I don't want another freaking art account somewhere. I keep my DA for friends/family and I keep my FA for porn--however, I do draw content that isn't appropriate for FA and it's frustrating that it can't be posted here. I honestly believe that art is art and if it's drawn, who freaking cares?
> 
> It's not surprising that some artists prefer to use Inkbunny for that reason. :/


Apparently alot of people care.  And no, some art is not just art drawn or not.


----------



## BRN (Jul 10, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Apparently alot of people care.  And no, some art is not just art drawn or not.


What a ridiculous statement.

Let's start with the first one - the banning of certain types of art was never down to public, majority, or any opinion at all. It's to keep in line with legality. Or, more precisely, it's to keep in line with _one_ company's perception of legality that's _yet to even be introduced_.

 And secondly "Some art is not just art"... this isn't even a sensible sentence. Is that literally your opinion or are you just stating the rhetoric of prejudice? :?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 10, 2012)

Hehe yeah I know I even confused myself with that one, leave me alone I just woke up XD I'll get back to you on that when my brain is fully booted up.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 10, 2012)

badlands said:


> seeing as the subject of sofurry has come up i thought I'd put this up http://www.absoluteradio.co.uk/podcasts/The-Annabel-Portcast/2012-07-05/  (semi safe for work; I'd put your earphones in)
> 
> oh for fecks sake its bad, though it has to be said it's still funny


dammit, this is why we can't have nice things.






Welcome to SoFurry, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyway what I meant by "some art is not just art" is that let's say for example bad cub porn, not bad as in poorly drawn but bad as far as morale goes is technically art, but it's just disgusting filth transferred from ones brain onto paper.  Same thing with scat and all that other nasty ass shit(no pun intended)   Do you understand where I'm coming from?


----------



## FM3THOU (Jul 11, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Anyway what I meant by "some art is not just art" is that let's say for example bad cub porn, not bad as in poorly drawn but bad as far as morale goes is technically art, but it's just disgusting filth transferred from ones brain onto paper.  Same thing with scat and all that other nasty ass shit(no pun intended)   Do you understand where I'm coming from?


Well. 

Its hard to say.

Technically all fetish art is a 'terrible' thing because the point is the same. Art with the subject matter of a fetish for the purpose of provoking arousal. When it comes down to it, I consider all Fetish art to be the EXACT same thing as pornography. 

Basically what I mean is, all pornography is equal in the terms of 'badness' because its purpose is to arouse. It gets confusing because we as a society has taken upon ourselves to call ANYTHING that is different from straight male and female sexual relations to be a bizarre unwanted sexual deviancy. Doesn't help that we also automatically associate nudity with the act of sex.

Its a much larger, complex issue than I can properly articulate here. But I am reminded, does the anime fandom have these well thought out discussions in relation to their fandom and sexuality or is this unique to the furry fandom?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 11, 2012)

FM3THOU said:


> Well.
> 
> Its hard to say.
> 
> ...



I dunno. I stopped visiting Anime forums a long time ago...although..I remember a forum discussion I came across on manga fox about "wolfen guy-wolf quest" about thesubject of rape and the female protagonist being raped. 


Art is one of those things that you can get away with putting your demented thoughts...or fantasies on paper and no one will be the wiser for questioning it because it is "art".


----------



## Ricky (Jul 11, 2012)

Do they have god-awful art on the front page like FA?


----------



## BRN (Jul 11, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Do they have god-awful art on the front page like FA?



http://puu.sh/HJDw (NSFW)


----------



## Ricky (Jul 11, 2012)

SIX said:


> http://puu.sh/HJDw (NSFW)



The artwork itself looks better quality but it's god-awful for other reasons >.>

FA and Inkbunny should mate and have a baby, and it might...

Wait, no.  That's a terrible idea.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 11, 2012)

Would never happen...


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jul 14, 2012)

Has anyone ever considered the fact that FA and IB are competitors, fighting over the people of the furry fandom? Since this area is owned by FA, wouldn't it be likely that appraisals of IB would be colored by a bias against it because of it being a major competitor towards us and a wish to it to cease to be causing us to, either knowingly or unknowingly, attempt to smear IB?


----------



## Attaman (Jul 14, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Has anyone ever considered the fact that FA and IB are competitors, fighting over the people of the furry fandom? Since this area is owned by FA, wouldn't it be likely that appraisals of IB would be colored by a bias against it because of it being a major competitor towards us and a wish to it to cease to be causing us to, either knowingly or unknowingly, attempt to smear IB?





			
				OP said:
			
		

> Cub: 17,516
> Adult: 1,048


I could be the most stereotypical "Yiff in hell furfags" "troll" on the net, those numbers right there would still have me lend FA my axe before IB. Also, considering that a number of people in this thread have outright admitted "Inkbunny is better built", I'm going to assume "No, Inkbunny really is a site full of bad people".


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, as long as none of it is porn, I couldn't give half a shit.


----------



## Sax (Jul 15, 2012)

I like many aspects of IB, like how you can organize your drawings into some kind of folders, and I love that you can block tags or all drawings from someone to show up. 
I have this long ass list of blocked keywords containing all the variations of cub/child/fart/scat/vomit I could think of. You can also only block tags for sexual submissions and, say, let non suggestive pics of cubs show up.
I rarely if ever post on IB though.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 15, 2012)

Attaman said:


> I could be the most stereotypical "Yiff in hell furfags" "troll" on the net, those numbers right there would still have me lend FA my axe before IB. Also, considering that a number of people in this thread have outright admitted "Inkbunny is better built", I'm going to assume "No, Inkbunny really is a site full of bad people".



IB is like a treehouse built by a drunken father in a tree next to a sex offender's house.
FA is like a truck built by a bunch of drunken rednecks rigged up with highly flammable items.
I know...the comparison sucks but still.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 15, 2012)

It doesn't get the nickname Pedobunny for nothing.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 15, 2012)

Why are there so many furries into cub?! Why does cub even exist in large numbers anyway? Damn you, Internet people. Damn you all.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 15, 2012)

Honestly, Inkbunny has lot's of cub/pedo crap.
FA has lots of creepy shit as well, I often see FA links on http://furrytrainwrecks.tumblr.com/ NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW EYES WILL IGNITE.


----------



## badlands (Jul 15, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW EYES WILL IGNITE.



why oh why do i never listen to the warnings?


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 15, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Honestly, Inkbunny has lot's of cub/pedo crap.
> FA has lots of creepy shit as well, I often see FA links on http://furrytrainwrecks.tumblr.com/ NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW EYES WILL IGNITE.




Time to delete my browsing history :I


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jul 15, 2012)

By the way, does anyone know the amount of stuff you are complaining about IB having that is in FA?


----------



## Namba (Jul 15, 2012)

The site itself is great as far as how it's set up. The content? FUCK NO. If FA's server was designed like theirs and still kept its rules, we'd have a decent site for our somewhat normal selves. But no.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 15, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> By the way, does anyone know the amount of stuff you are complaining about IB having that is in FA?


Cub porn? None, Its not allowed on FA.
Some people try to circumvent it with the whole Sonic thing, but that tends to fail.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 15, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Honestly, Inkbunny has lot's of cub/pedo crap.
> FA has lots of creepy shit as well, I often see FA links on http://furrytrainwrecks.tumblr.com/ NSFW NSFW NSFW NSFW EYES WILL IGNITE.



....
I am going to kill myself, brb.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Jul 15, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> The site itself is great as far as how it's set up. The content? FUCK NO. If FA's server was designed like theirs and still kept its rules, we'd have a decent site for our somewhat normal selves. But no.



I know, right?  It's like finding a lovely house in a beautiful neighborhood, only to find out that all of your neighbors are level 3 sex offenders.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 15, 2012)

Based on previous posts, I think I'll let my curiosity NOT get the better of me this time.
Bipolar, what are those characters from?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 15, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Based on previous posts, I think I'll let my curiosity NOT get the better of me this time.
> Bipolar, what are those characters from?



Mass Effect, dudeski.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 15, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance. ...I really need to get that game. >.>


----------



## GreenReaper (Jul 15, 2012)

Those comparing keyword numbers are just being silly. Almost nobody marks work as "adult" - and those who do are probably doing it because "adult" is also a _rating_. In fact, you should be glad so many works _are_ denoted "cub" if you don't like such art, because it means you can block it. (We're also trialling a user tag suggestion feature to help deal with those few artists who don't know how important keywords are, and expect to roll it out shortly.)

There is a lot of cub art on Inkbunny. This is not a surprise as Starling (who owns the site, and who published _Softpaw_) has a lot of friends who are cub artists, so he invited them to test; and because FA no longer welcomes them. It isn't the "point" of the site, though - Inkbunny is for original artwork from all areas of the furry community.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 15, 2012)

No, sorry. 
Inkbunny is crap.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 16, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> There is a lot of cub art on Inkbunny. This is not a surprise as Starling (who owns the site, and who published _Softpaw_) has a lot of friends who are cub artists, so he invited them to test; and because FA no longer welcomes them. It isn't the "point" of the site, though - Inkbunny is for original artwork from all areas of the furry community.


 Correction, "Cub Porn" is banned. They can upload cub "art" as long as they do not upload porn of "3 year old" Timothy fox being plowed by 15 old geezers in his backyard"...at the same time. Or anything that involves cub furry characters in adult situations.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 16, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> There is a lot of cub art on Inkbunny. This is not a surprise as Starling (who owns the site, and who published _Softpaw_) has a lot of friends who are cub artists, so he invited them to test; and because FA no longer welcomes them. It isn't the "point" of the site, though - Inkbunny is for original artwork from all areas of the furry community.



You know that's a terribly inaccurate statement to say that Fur Affinity no longer welcomes "cub artists". We welcome cub artists. We accept cub art. Not allowing a specific kind of cub works (what may or may not be a minority) within the cub spectrum is not the same as "not welcoming" as the very opposite is more truthful.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 16, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> The site itself is great as far as how it's set up. The content? FUCK NO. If FA's server was designed like theirs and still kept its rules, we'd have a decent site for our somewhat normal selves. But no.



Agreed... if FA could spend even half the time Starling did on IB then a lot of people would be very happy.

I love IB's site, but until more artists join it's littered with everything from FA during the purge.


----------



## GreenReaper (Jul 16, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know that's a terribly inaccurate statement to say that Fur Affinity no longer welcomes "cub artists".



No, I don't believe it is. How many cub artists can you name who _haven't_ decided to jump ship, silently or otherwise, because of FA's policy?

When you and your friends are getting artwork removed from their galleries, and are threatened with suspension, and have random users taking it on themselves to go through your galleries and warn you that you're "breaking the rules" (regardless of whether or not you are), it is a big thing. It makes you feel unwelcome.

Now, to be fair, Inkbunny is much the same when it comes to human characters in sexual situations, or general-purpose photography. But we don't turn around and claim we welcome them.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm getting deja vu at this point of this train wreck of a thread.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 16, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> No, I don't believe it is. How many cub artists can you name who _haven't_ decided to jump ship, silently or otherwise, because of FA's policy?
> 
> When you and your friends are getting artwork removed from their galleries, and are threatened with suspension, and have random users taking it on themselves to go through your galleries and warn you that you're "breaking the rules" (regardless of whether or not you are), it is a big thing. It makes you feel unwelcome.
> 
> Now, to be fair, Inkbunny is much the same when it comes to human characters in sexual situations, or general-purpose photography. But we don't turn around and claim we welcome them.



It's also the same with IB and non-furry art (General and mature). I've had classmates and friends jump ship from there to FA because their artwork was indiscriminately removed due to not being "Furry enough".
There has also been issues with indiscriminately removing images that may cause drama without so much as a "by your leave". Neither site is perfect. In fact, both of them are like trashy neighborhoods in the ghetto, except one has a bunch of red necks that'll set fire to your lawn if you are a deviant while the other has an open sex offender in every house that keeps testing the locks of your apartment and will set fire to your lawn if you do not let them have intercourse with your 5 year old son/daughter.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 16, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> No, I don't believe it is. How many cub artists can you name who _haven't_ decided to jump ship, silently or otherwise, because of FA's policy?
> 
> When you and your friends are getting artwork removed from their galleries, and are threatened with suspension, and have random users taking it on themselves to go through your galleries and warn you that you're "breaking the rules" (regardless of whether or not you are), it is a big thing. It makes you feel unwelcome.
> 
> Now, to be fair, Inkbunny is much the same when it comes to human characters in sexual situations, or general-purpose photography. But we don't turn around and claim we welcome them.



That cub artists jumped ship doesn't not mean that FA is unwelcoming of them. People leave for different reasons and it's not always black and white. It should be expected that if something gets banned you'd start to see the content disappear. FA staff did reach out to work with the cub furs. We gave them a grace period for removals because we understand they have lives and cannot be expected (especially during a family holiday) to drop what they are doing and clean out the account of cub porn. That was friendly enough. Apples and oranges though. The situation is different when something was allowed and then isn't, and something was never allowed at all. If Inkbunny allowed humans in sexual situations and then turned around and said no...that doesn't mean they are unwelcoming of human art. Unless of course someone was...obtuse enough to make the line that human porn = human art and saying no to one is telling the other to piss off entirely. Though that said it's not like the cub furs are not unused to being told to piss off. That's an unfortunate reality in the furry community that we as a whole are not as tolerant and accepting as we put ourselves up to be. Especially online.

Several cub furs have come to me and told me (long before cub porn was banned on FA) that they felt unwelcome in the furry community. When I ask why they tell that they are often picked on, harassed, and given the cold shoulder. Do you know why? It's because they are cub. Quite a few people for some strange reason automatically assume that a person who is cub is equal to garbage. It's unfortunate that when the cub porn banned happened on FA the ugliest side of the fandom chose to show up and fan the flames. All this aside we are not unwelcoming of cub furs because we banned cub porn. Cub furs are free to stay and post cub art...but we draw a line just as every site out there does with various content.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 16, 2012)

There is a world of difference between saying that a specific subject is not welcome, and saying that anyone who does that specific subject is unwelcome.

A RL furry friend of mine is welcome on this site. Her nude photography that she does (and does relatively well) is not welcome on this site.

I would presume I am welcome on this site. My custom-made magic the gathering cards, however, are not.

Gamers are welcome on the site. Screenshots from games, however...

ETC, ETC.

People who draw 'cub art' are welcome on the site. Adult or Mature artwork, particularly porn, involving underaged characters is not welcome on the site.

It's as some people are unable to separate clean art from adult art. Mmm.


----------



## GreenReaper (Jul 16, 2012)

Summercat said:


> It's as some people are unable to separate clean art from adult art. Mmm.



It's a fair point. Certainly, as a moderator, I don't see any significant difference between the two - and plenty of both which lack artistic merit. 



			
				Summercatl2981971 said:
			
		

> There is a world of difference between saying that a specific subject is not welcome, and saying that anyone who does that specific subject is unwelcome.



The problem arises when that "specific subject" means you can't do normal things that other equally-situated members can. Many of the "refugees" are not artists but merely identify with younger characters, and they were told "well, you can't have pictures of your character in mature situations", even though they were furries, and presumably adult - just as it was a problem on y!Gallery when furries were told they couldn't draw furries, even though they were gay. Creating a class of users with fewer effective rights than other users may not have been be the intent, but it is the effect.


----------



## BloodBride (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't see it as 'fewer effective rights'. If you identify as a cub, that's fantastic. But that means you are a cub within the furry community, regardless of who you are in real life. And I'm sure most people would object to seeing young characters engaging in adult relationships. Let's say you're a fully grown, adult furry with a cub of your own. Do you want them in an adult relationship? of course not. Cubs should not be in that situation. You chose that role to play, and so should accept that it does come with a limitation on what you can do. For example I wouldn't expect a cub in a story to have a job. Because they're a cub. Work laws and stuff. 
This is where the line between fursona and reality cross - don't think of it as a cub for just one second. Think of it as a child. NOW is it still 'okay' for someone pretending to be a child in a situation because they identify as one, to engage in adult situations? Still crosses a certain line...


----------



## GreenReaper (Jul 16, 2012)

BloodBride said:


> This is where the line between fursona and reality cross - don't think of it as a cub for just one second. Think of it as a child. NOW is it still 'okay' for someone pretending to be a child in a situation because they identify as one, to engage in adult situations?



Yes, I think that is OK. There is a difference between pretense and the actual thing. You could as easily object to depictions of rape, torture and murder on those grounds.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

Well this is going well...


----------



## BloodBride (Jul 16, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> You could as easily object to depictions of rape, torture and murder on those grounds.


Being someone who's been the victim of the first two and escaped the third one in real life, I dare say I would object. 
If someone is being what is in black and white a child character - regardless of any animal persona - they should understand that people are going to object to adult situations involving them. I don't object to cubs any more than children or furries at all. I have problems with young persons in adult situations. 
Let's for a second draw a parallel to roleplay - I'm aware a fursona is not a roleplay to many people, but stick with me. If you were roleplaying the part of a child and were drinking alcohol, for example, you wouldn't be able to go "no, it's fine, i'm really an adult." because that's out of character interaction. If you choose a younger role, you have to accept that there are some limitations to it.


----------



## GreenReaper (Jul 16, 2012)

What you're saying is "if you want to roleplay, you still have to follow the rules of the real world". This misses the entire point of roleplaying and artistic fantasy as a means to explore those ideas which may _not_ be permitted (or even possible) in real life - from playing "doctor" all the way up. Rape, underage drinking, drug use, violence . . . all of these are things which may be illegal in real life, for arguably sound public policy reasons. Forbidding roleplay or fantasy artistic depictions of them does not meet that standard, because there is no harm to a real person.

As far as I can see, the only problem is that this has to go on in _your_ presence, if you're on the same site and you have no way of restricting such content from view. In other words, you are the real person that can be harmed. That is where we can transition back to the original discussion - tag/keyword blocking as an effective means - or not - of compartmentalizing our fantasies. I think this issue is key, because the collateral cost of the alternative (banning material featuring certain fantasies that others object to) is so very high.


----------



## BloodBride (Jul 16, 2012)

compartmentalising it doesn't discourage bad content. And yes, I'm going to call out cub porn as bad content. Might make a few people angry, but hey! 
Child porn is illegal. In many parts of the world, artwork depicting a child engaged in sex acts is likewise illegal. So why is this NOT the case with furries? You can't say "it's just a drawing", because as I pointed out, some places that's illegal. Is it because it's not human? But it's an anthro. It's humanised. It's a transposition. 
Just because no real person is being harmed, doesn't make it okay. 
And as for 'its just a fantasy that doesn't hurt anyone'... does that truly make it okay? If one indulges in fantasies, eventually the 'thrill' wears off. Then what? something more? Some people branch out into real life. Actually do their fantasy to a real person. Then what? They were encouraged by content that was 'absolutely fine'. 
I'm not saying to ban fetish art at all, just.. seriously, won't someone think of the cubs?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh yeah cuz role playing raping cubs is ok because it is simply a fantasy?
No, its fucked up is what it is.  If your gunna be into that crap don't be surprised to be hated on.
The furry community has enough problems, that being one of the top major issues.


----------



## GreenReaper (Jul 16, 2012)

I can and do point out that it is a drawing. I don't think that drawings should be illegal, period. I don't think it's a bad thing to argue for the maximum freedom possible for artists under the law.

In some countries, the government is strictly forbidden from interfering with various forms of speech, including drawings. Others are more willing to permit restrictions. To take a more specific example: in some countries homosexual activity is illegal, and in some of these so are depictions of humans in homosexual situations. But I do not see that as reasonable justification to forbid depictions of non-humans in homosexual situations here. Likewise, I do not see laws forbidding depictions of underage human characters in sexual situations in certain jurisdictions as reason to forbid non-human underage characters in sexual situations. It is, perhaps, even less justifiable because what is depicted cannot happen in real life.



> And as for 'its just a fantasy that doesn't hurt anyone'... does that truly make it okay? If one indulges in fantasies, eventually the 'thrill' wears off. Then what? something more?


This argument is used regularly. The reality is that fantasies are a lot safer and more convenient than real life. It's a lot harder to get arrested for fantasizing over something than actually doing it. Indeed, we see that a rise in Internet access coincides with a fall in the incidence of rape (paper). Porn substitutes for "the real thing", potentially to the effect of sating fantasies entirely. Groups advocating for laws restricting freedom of depiction tend not to be willing or able to present research supporting their point of view - instead, they rely on a "gut feeling".


----------



## BloodBride (Jul 16, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> I don't think that drawings should be illegal, period.


 But in some countries it is illegal, period. You can't just go 'but I don't think so.' If you were in one of those countries, and went to court for it, going 'but it's a drawing, it isn't real, it's just fulfilling a niche fantasy' wouldn't do you any defense. It'd be seen as an admission of guilt. 
What we're talking about here, even though it depicts an abhuman and even though it's a drawing, is child porn. Excuse me for thinking that's wrong.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

No it's not, it's "art".


----------



## GreenReaper (Jul 16, 2012)

It is your right to think it is wrong; however, I stand by my position - depictions of fantasy should not be illegal, and while in some cases and in some jurisdictions they are, FA and other sites should go not one step more than is required to comply with what are bad laws unsupported by evidence. If it is illegal to draw a child, then by all means, children must be forbidden - but "child" has a legal definition, typically involving _homo sapiens_, and if it is not illegal to depict what is not a child, then it should not be forbidden.


----------



## BloodBride (Jul 16, 2012)

Definition of child: Baby, Young person or Infant.
Definition of cub: The young of certain animals.

Are you seriously telling me you don't see a connection?


----------



## GreenReaper (Jul 16, 2012)

Of course I do. They are equivalent in general terms. But because I do not think it is wrong for people to fantasize about having sex with either of them, as long as they _don't actually do it_ - any more than I think it's wrong for them to fantasize about rape, drug use or violence towards others - it is perfectly reasonable to hope that websites stick to the definitions written in the law.


----------



## BloodBride (Jul 16, 2012)

I've said my two cents. It's clearly not going any further. Enjoy your child porn.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

BloodBride-1
GreenReaper-0


----------



## Summercat (Jul 16, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> It's a fair point. Certainly, as a moderator, I don't see any significant difference between the two - and plenty of both which lack artistic merit.



And there's probably the root of your issue, which is most definitely your issue. If you can't separate clean from adult artwork, then, well, the Internet Psychologist with a GED in Furries in me suggests you may have a problem.




> The problem arises when that "specific subject" means you can't do normal things that other equally-situated members can. Many of the "refugees" are not artists but merely identify with younger characters, and they were told "well, you can't have pictures of your character in mature situations", even though they were furries, and presumably adult - just as it was a problem on y!Gallery when furries were told they couldn't draw furries, even though they were gay. Creating a class of users with fewer effective rights than other users may not have been be the intent, but it is the effect.



Using your logic, "Because they are furries" would be an excuse to post whatever they feel like, and anything less than such is a violation of Free Speech!(tm) and Ghettoization of (insert random subgroup of furries here).*

Furaffinity is not a porn site, it is an art site that allows (and is sometimes dominated, I must say) by porn. The purpose is to post artwork. People with cub characters are not being told they cannot post any art of their characters. They are being told they can not post *mature or adult (read: porn)* of those characters to FA. 

I understand (and sympathize; logs on here force me to be honest about that) with regards to your argument (posted elsewhere) that things like 'Cub porn' should not be illegal. As far as I am aware, there has been exactly one conviction in the US under the law regarding fictional character porn, and it was only one of several charges added onto a case of real child pornography. Further, a reading of the appropriate laws in the US would lead one to believe that Furry Child Porn would be perfectly fine under the laws.

The difficulty is that the law is not specific, and there have been no cases on such to define Furry Child Porn as different from general Animated Child Porn - and in the minds of many people, they are the same thing and treated the same way. It is only legal and argumentative semantics that differs at this point, I believe. 

Another point of contention between my viewpoint and your own would be, elsewhere you have stated cub porn is that of under aged animals. I find this view incorrect, and that it is of anthropomorphic, or human-shaped, animals - that is, a creature with most of the body type and plan of a human and major features from an animal. The difference can be subtle, especially when someone has a bias towards one definition, and an agenda to promote their own definition as the correct one.

Of course, I admit I am biased and heavily opinionated. It's part of the reason why I rarely wade into discussions on the merits of FA vs SF vs IB - everyone knows what choice I make and that I'm going to be likely pulling for FA. Same reason why I wouldn't write a review for my energy drink, my magazine, or a website I work on.

*Siderant: Freedom of Speech is, in the US, in reference to the government and public property. Freedom of Speech does not apply, in any way shape or form, to private property, even publicly accessible private property. You cannot go into someone's house or into a business, and start ranting about whatever topic set you off. Well, you can, but likely you'll be asked to leave (and arrested for trespassing if you don't).


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 16, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_status_of_cartoon_pornography_depicting_minors

Anyways, I believe a site owner should be allowed to ban whatever they want, they maintain it, they put money and time in it, even though people donate, they still started everything and maintain it.
Free speech, is like Summercat said, only applicable to the government and public issues and places. Someone who owns a site can ban or censor they want, if you don't like it: Leave, just leave. You are not forced to use FA, if you want to post images of drawn children being raped, please feel free to leave.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

Man I can't wait for all the other posts in this thread in a few hours.  Shits either gunna be locked or a full out flame war involving cub fans vs not cub fans.





Go Dodgers!


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 16, 2012)

I still think anyone who gets off to cubs, gore/vore, diapers, animals, acting like a baby seriously need professional help. And I don't want these people to have children until they do. Basically, I hope the "friends of the kiddies" at ink bunny don't procreate. I mean what if this is just a work around by pedos to get around the child porn ban? That scares me. And pedos who act on their vices attack children they know. Sometimes not, but still.

Extreme sexual deviancy should not be tolerated as it reflects and has reflected poorly on the fandom for quite some time. These guys need to either shut up, or, in some cases, go to a hospital. No other fandoms are this open about their sexual aspects (maybe they're open about softcore stuff, but not the hardcore. You have to look for it in other fandoms.) So why does furry have to be the one?


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 16, 2012)

You know, this thread has me thinking about the family of people with such fetishes if they find out about this.
Especially the people that find someone they love hanging from the ceiling after fucking up autoerotic asphyxiation.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 16, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> child porn ban? That scares me. And pedos who act on their vices attack children they know. Sometimes not, but still.
> 
> Extreme sexual deviancy should not be tolerated as it reflects and has reflected poorly on the fandom for quite some time. These guys need to either shut up, or, in some cases, go to a hospital. No other fandoms are this open about their sexual aspects (maybe they're open about softcore stuff, but not the hardcore. You have to look for it in other fandoms.) So why does furry have to be the one?



Because no one...or group can say "that behavior isn't okay" without having 15 people jump on that person and equating his/her behavior to racism.


----------



## FM3THOU (Jul 16, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I still think anyone who gets off to cubs, gore/vore, diapers, animals, acting like a baby seriously need professional help. And I don't want these people to have children until they do. Basically, I hope the "friends of the kiddies" at ink bunny don't procreate. I mean what if this is just a work around by pedos to get around the child porn ban? That scares me. And pedos who act on their vices attack children they know. Sometimes not, but still.
> 
> Extreme sexual deviancy should not be tolerated as it reflects and has reflected poorly on the fandom for quite some time. These guys need to either shut up, or, in some cases, go to a hospital. No other fandoms are this open about their sexual aspects (maybe they're open about softcore stuff, but not the hardcore. You have to look for it in other fandoms.) So why does furry have to be the one?


Actually, the anime fandom is VERY open about their sexual deviancy. Hardcore gore art, and beyond. Furry gets all the flak because outsiders think the pornography is offensive as it attacks their idea and purpose of anthropomorphic characters. Anime usually depicts human characters so its still within the sexual and cultural normative which allows it to get away without much scorn. Therefore, being attracted to Anthro Pornography would be considered a huge sexual deviancy in comparison to Anime Pornography.

Given the vast and varied thing that is Human Sexuality, I find it harder and harder to find myself offended at what others get their jollies from. OF course I don't mean this in the way that criminals such as rapists and child molesters should be handled as anything but criminals. What I mean is, do these supposed pedophiles find the act of controlling and molesting as a source of arousal or do they find the aesthetic of youth to be arousing? Or can it be a complexity of both?


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 16, 2012)

FM3THOU said:


> Actually, the anime fandom is VERY open about their sexual deviancy. Hardcore gore art, and beyond. Furry gets all the flak because outsiders think the pornography is offensive as it attacks their idea and purpose of anthropomorphic characters. Anime usually depicts human characters so its still within the sexual and cultural normative which allows it to get away without much scorn. Therefore, being attracted to Anthro Pornography would be considered a huge sexual deviancy in comparison to Anime Pornography.
> 
> Given the vast and varied thing that is Human Sexuality, I find it harder and harder to find myself offended at what others get their jollies from. OF course I don't mean this in the way that criminals such as rapists and child molesters should be handled as anything but criminals. What I mean is, do these supposed pedophiles find the act of controlling and molesting as a source of arousal or do they find the aesthetic of youth to be arousing? Or can it be a complexity of both?



I do know otaku, as they are called in Japan, are shunned for being really creepy mofos. As for the pedos , I think it's a combo of both. Pedo is pedos for me. I don't care if its loli/shota or cub. It's why some modern anime kinda creeps me out. All the loli-looking girls doing nothing. Makes me think the market is pandering to the otaku, as they're the ones who buy the box sets. They also buy girlfriend pillows. Creepy is creepy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

Aw man I was hoping for alot more follow up posts.
Ah well.  All I know is I will no longer be going to wikifur or suggest it for anything to anyone considering it's run by someone that advocates cub porn.


----------



## FM3THOU (Jul 16, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I do know otaku, as they are called in Japan, are shunned for being really creepy mofos. As for the pedos , I think it's a combo of both. Pedo is pedos for me. I don't care if its loli/shota or cub. It's why some modern anime kinda creeps me out. All the loli-looking girls doing nothing. Makes me think the market is pandering to the otaku, as they're the ones who buy the box sets. They also buy girlfriend pillows. Creepy is creepy.


But of course. Apparently there is a lot of anime out there that is meant for a certain audience.

I am mostly speaking from the standpoint in which I myself have a fetish. Fetishes are not tied to social awkwardness. I've seen many with similar fetishes as I and their social prowess has not suffered at all. Which is frustrating to me because I have the social ability of a snail.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 16, 2012)

FM3THOU said:


> But of course. Apparently there is a lot of anime out there that is meant for a certain audience.
> 
> I am mostly speaking from the standpoint in which I myself have a fetish. Fetishes are not tied to social awkwardness. I've seen many with similar fetishes as I and their social prowess has not suffered at all. Which is frustrating to me because I have the social ability of a snail.



Fetishes and Social skills are half truths, but it can be said that a person with less social skills may be involved deeper in their fetish than say...someone who has high social skills.
But lets say you do have a "deviant fetish" that is looked down upon (i.e. Pedophillia). You may be a well spoken person with very good social skills, but people will treat you differently if you were open about it.


----------



## FM3THOU (Jul 16, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Aw man I was hoping for alot more follow up posts.
> Ah well.  All I know is I will no longer be going to wikifur or suggest it for anything to anyone considering it's run by someone that advocates cub porn.


Would drawing a child-like anthro character in a diaper count as cub porn?


----------



## FM3THOU (Jul 16, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Fetishes and Social skills are half truths, *but it can be said that a person with less social skills may be involved deeper in their fetish* than say...someone who has high social skills.
> But lets say you do have a "deviant fetish" that is looked down upon (i.e. Pedophillia). You may be a well spoken person with very good social skills, but people will treat you differently if you were open about it.


I've seen... the opposite. Or at least in consideration to some artists. In fact the only socially inept fetish artists I know of are autistic or fall on the spectrum more heavily than others. But brings up a question: does drawing it mean you are involved deeply in a fetish? Or does it just fall under normal creative ability?

Well of course people would treat you differently if you were open about it. But how else would one find people with similar interests? Its not like being a homosexual which is more of a public thing. (not to say homosexuality is a fetish)

I hope I am not getting too off topic here. If I am you don't have to address the last sentence.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

FM3THOU said:


> Would drawing a child-like anthro character in a diaper count as cub porn?



Well no, but I still don't wanna see that shit.


----------



## FM3THOU (Jul 16, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Well no, but I still don't wanna see that shit.


What if I told you that the artist who did draw that also drew fetish art. Would you hold it with more suspicion then?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

FM3THOU said:


> What if I told you that the artist who did draw that also drew fetish art. Would you hold it with more suspicion then?



Depends entirely on the fetish.
What are you trying to get at here?


----------



## Grandpriest (Jul 16, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> Those comparing keyword numbers are just being silly.  Almost nobody marks work as "adult".


Okay, then I'll put it a different way.  Out of all the 200 shown tags that can seen after clicking "Popular" on Inkbunny, "Cub" is ranked in the Top 5 with a count of 17937.  Rated at 5, it is beaten only by the two gender tags "Male"/"Female" at the top, "Fox" at 23061, and "Wolf" at 21389.
To make an example of what being in the top 5 on this site entails, it is extremely common to find the front page filled to the majority with cub-related art of the adult nature.

I truly respect that the site has a feature that blocks keywords, and if what you say is true about the staff finding good ways to enforce artists to use correct tags (which was extremely difficult the first time I registered on the site because the staff said it was their art, so it was their choice), then even better.  However, this thread was not to made to denounce the site.  It was to indicate how much of an influence cub has in the furry fandom.

Knowing that you are a moderator on Inkbunny, you must feel that you have an obligation to defend the site.  However, the facts will remain true.  Furries make their characters anthro for a reason, and that's because they want to relate to them more.  To do so they need to make them more "human".  With this known, even though they aren't fully human and the art is fantasy, cub porn *is* highly related to kiddy porn, just as shotacon and lolicon are.  It's quite simple.  However, if the person who enjoys such art can control the fantasy to keep it _just_ a fantasy at all times, then I see no reason for that to be taken away from them.  It's their business as long as they don't put anyone else in the situation.

Now, for everyone else who keeps repeatedly bashing on Inkbunny with multiple posts, I think it's about time such immaturity ended.  There are ways to convey an opinion without adding insults, yet some don't seem to be doing that.  Please act with the maturity that you would like to have given to you in return.  Otherwise, needless drama will continue to sprout forth.
If this thread can't be active with respectful comments, then I would like to suggest that a moderator delete the thread altogether.  This thread was not meant to bash Inkbunny.  If it looked as if it was meant to, I apologize on my part for not being clear.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 17, 2012)

> Now, for everyone else who keeps repeatedly bashing on Inkbunny with  multiple posts, I think it's about time such immaturity ended.  There  are ways to convey an opinion without adding insults, yet some don't  seem to be doing that.  Please act with the maturity that you would like  to have given to you in return.  Otherwise, needless drama will  continue to sprout forth.


You realize WHERE you're posting right? Asking people on this forum to act mature is going too far when most are teenagers or are having fun posting like immature brats.


----------



## BRN (Jul 17, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> You realize WHERE you're posting right? Asking people on this forum to act mature is going too far when most are teenagers or are having fun posting like immature brats.


 
While I have no particular feelings one way or the other, I have to say it's a mark of immaturity, in itself, to link age to maturity.


----------



## GreenReaper (Jul 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> While I have no particular feelings one way or the other, I have to say it's a mark of immaturity, in itself, to link age to maturity.



There is a correlation with impulsive behaviour, although there is also room for individual variation:


> impulsivity diminishes with age across childhood and adolescence . . . However, there are individual differences in the degree of impulsivity, regardless of age.
> 
> In contrast to the linear increase with age associated with impulse control, risk taking appears greater during adolescence relative to childhood and adulthood and is associated with subcortical systems known to be involved in evaluation of incentives and affective information. Human imaging studies that are reviewed here suggest an increase in subcortical activation (accumbens and amygdala) when making risky choices and processing emotional information ... that is exaggerated in adolescents, relative to children and adults.


Context is important, too - people live up to the expectations of the venue, for good or bad. People can also "act immaturely" in adulthood if they have learnt to derive reward from it.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 17, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> There is a correlation with impulsive behaviour, although there is also room for individual variation:
> 
> Context is important, too - people live up to the expectations of the venue, for good or bad. People can also "act immaturely" in adulthood if they have learnt to derive reward from it.


I thought that was called video game trolls...


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 17, 2012)

Why does this discussion on "cub porn" exist? Why should it? What is the purpose? To give me something interesting to talk about to my therapist?


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 17, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Why does this discussion on "cub porn" exist? Why should it? What is the purpose? To give me something interesting to talk about to my therapist?


Yeah, they should just get thrown into jail and problem solved.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 17, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Why does this discussion on "cub porn" exist? Why should it? What is the purpose? To give me something interesting to talk about to my therapist?



Why shouldn't it exist? This is a discussion board.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 17, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Why shouldn't it exist? This is a discussion board.



You seem to have taken my post a bit too literally.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 17, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Yeah, they should just get thrown into jail and problem solved.



Ah, more of that "lets throw non-violent offenders in prison to continue overpopulating the penal system" mentality.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 17, 2012)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Ah, more of that "lets throw non-violent offenders in prison to continue overpopulating the penal system" mentality.


Solved easily, shoot the worse offenders like all murderers and other major criminals. Fuck the humane executions, one bullet will do and is more cost effective then humane executions and prison time.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 17, 2012)

Grandpriest said:


> Okay, then I'll put it a different way.  Out of all the 200 shown tags that can seen after clicking "Popular" on Inkbunny, "Cub" is ranked in the Top 5 with a count of 17937.  Rated at 5, it is beaten only by the two gender tags "Male"/"Female" at the top, "Fox" at 23061, and "Wolf" at 21389.
> To make an example of what being in the top 5 on this site entails, it is extremely common to find the front page filled to the majority with cub-related art of the adult nature.
> 
> I truly respect that the site has a feature that blocks keywords, and if what you say is true about the staff finding good ways to enforce artists to use correct tags (which was extremely difficult the first time I registered on the site because the staff said it was their art, so it was their choice), then even better.  However, this thread was not to made to denounce the site.  It was to indicate how much of an influence cub has in the furry fandom.
> ...



Protip: Bringing up IB in any form will garner replies that are more towards the CP content....which will then have "immature replies" come along with it.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 17, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> You realize WHERE you're posting right? Asking people on this forum to act mature is going too far when most are teenagers or are having fun posting like immature brats.


If I may ask, what are some alternative forums that you would suggest for mature responses relating to the topic at hand (see: InkBunny and its cub content)? :3c


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 18, 2012)

SIX said:


> While I have no particular feelings one way or the other, I have to say it's a mark of immaturity, in itself, to link age to maturity.



Human brain doesn't stop developing till the age of 25 for males, and therefor yes you can mark immaturity with age since the body isn't fully mature. 

Far as age goes I'm only speaking from what I've seen and those that have stated their age in other threads. Considering most of the posts in here are biased, judgmental, insulting or just downright childish I'll leave my previous statement. The number of people posting in this thread actually discussing the topic rather than flaming it are quite low.


> If I may ask, what are some alternative forums that you would suggest  for mature responses relating to the topic at hand (see: InkBunny and  its cub content)? :3c


Far as I know advertising is against ToS here, but frankly there are not many 'good' furry forums. This is the only forum i post on where my post count is under 1000, as very little actually draws my attention here.


----------



## BRN (Jul 18, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Human brain doesn't stop developing till the age of 25 for males, and therefor yes you can mark immaturity with age since the body isn't fully mature.
> 
> Far as age goes I'm only speaking from what I've seen and those that have stated their age in other threads. Considering most of the posts in here are biased, judgmental, insulting or just downright childish I'll leave my previous statement. The number of people posting in this thread actually discussing the topic rather than flaming it are quite low.



When you want to talk about biological "maturity", you'd be right. But pedalling backwards like that doesn't work when we all know exactly what you meant, and you meant social maturity.

I find it bizarre you can say "asking folk to act mature is going too far when most are teenagers" and think you have some sort of high ground, that's all.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 18, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Human brain doesn't stop developing till the age of 25 for males, and therefor yes you can mark immaturity with age since the body isn't fully mature.
> 
> Far as age goes I'm only speaking from what I've seen and those that have stated their age in other threads. Considering most of the posts in here are biased, judgmental, insulting or just downright childish I'll leave my previous statement. The number of people posting in this thread actually discussing the topic rather than flaming it are quite low.



Oh believe me, it could be much, MUCH worse.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 19, 2012)

SIX said:


> When you want to talk about biological "maturity", you'd be right. But pedalling backwards like that doesn't work when we all know exactly what you meant, and you meant social maturity.
> 
> I find it bizarre you can say "asking folk to act mature is going too far when most are teenagers" and think you have some sort of high ground, that's all.



Whose backpedaling lol

I tacked on further to my previous statement - I wasn't posting a retraction.

High ground? What because I'm not posting insults or flaming in every one of my posts like the immature people I referred to? Do you have a point or are you just trying to argue and derail the thread more than it already is?



> Oh believe me, it could be much, MUCH worse.


It was when I first joined this forum, and my god did it make my brain hurt.


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Jul 19, 2012)

Eh I'm not terribly shocked then again I'm one those types that draws the line at reality if that gap between reality and fantasy is bridged then there's some cause for concern. Other than the furry theme this place is is like any other fandom with it's pedo art except I can't help how much is just plain awful, I completely get how nobodies on FA become big on this place when they're surrounded by so much shit.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Far as I know advertising is against ToS here, but frankly there are not many 'good' furry forums.


Why could one only have mature responses relating to Inkbunny and its cub content on Furry forums? :3c

To return to the prior quoted comment, however, much of the reactions in here have been more than civil. Several posters have even gone out of the way to admit that Inkbunny is significantly better built than FurAffinity, that they have Inkbunny accounts, or commented on the flaws relating to FurAffinity / SoFurry at the same time they referred to Inkbunny's. Which leaves me wondering whether you were referring to the posters in this thread, or just taking a jab at the forum in general (which would, well, kind of be making Grand's point).


----------

